# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات قرقيعان و قرقيعان بين اقصير و رمضان

## Malamh Cute

*أحلى سلام لأحلى أعضآء*

*وصبآح أحلى من الورد للحلوين ،،،*

*كل عآم وأنتم بألف خير مقدماً  ،،،*

*أكلنا وشربنا
صلينا ودعينا
وبمولد الحسن هنينا..



ناصفة حلاوة على النبي صلاوه اعطونا من مسجاتكم الله يخلي تلفوناتكم



الرائعون
كالأحجار
الكريمة
لا نصنعهم
لكن نبحث عنهم
لنهنيهم 
بذكرى مولد الإمام الحسن بن علي عليهما السلام



☺ياشبيه القمر☺♥ياأرق من الزهر♥ ☺اهنيك بقدوم ميلاد الحسن

&&&&&

بالعود و البخوربرشات العطوربأسمى آيات السرور نبارك أعيادآل الرسول

&&&&&

تمنيت أن تكون الدنيا ملك يديك لكنها ﻻتساوي شيئا فدعوت أن تكون !][ الجنة][! مستقرالقدميك.. متباركين بمولد الإمام الحسن المجتبى (ع)

&&&&&

روح قرقش ياغناتيوالبس الثوب جديديوم ميلاد ابن طهوالمجتبى للشيعة عيد

&&&&&

في أحلى يوم بالشهر

حبيت أسبق البشر

وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر

وأبارك له بيوم ميلاد المجتبى ابن خير البشر

&&&&&]
الورد والعطر نمسيكم وبالحب
والاخلاص نحيكم وبمولد الحسن نهنيكم

&&&&&

بكل 
شوق 
وصدق
وحب
أتحداك
و متأكد 
وواثق 100%
إني أول شخص 
يهنأك بالقرقاعون
&&&&&
دقات قلبي بالمحبة تناديكم 
وبمولد الإمام الحسن (ع) تهنيكم
&&&&&
الطيب للطيبين
والحب للغاليين
والتهاني للحلوين وبمولد الحجة متباركين
&&&&&

باقة أزهار و ورود 
وسلة بخور وعود
ومبارك عليكم بمولد الحسن على خلقه

&&&&&
مولد الحسن نحيي فيه أغلى الأمنيات
فهو عنوان الخلاص ولنا درب النجاة


دنيانا بالموعود مستبشرة ،
وبمولده الأكوان متنوره (ألف ألف مبروك)

&&&&&

نبارك لكم ميلاد أمل المستضعفين الإمام الحسن (ع)

غلاك ومعزتك مانسيناك
وبالتهاني خصيناك 
وبمولد الإمام الحسن(ع) هنيناك

&&&&&
مبارك عليكم مولد الحسن (ع) وجعلنا الله وإياكم من جنده المخلصين

&&&&&

غني يا عصافير وزغردي، ولد إمام الهدى والبشر، نبارك لكم مولد الإمام الحسن

&&&&&
بالعود والبخور برشات العطوربأسمى آيات السرور نبارك لكم أعياد آل الرسول

&&&&&
أحلى ليالي رمضان الكل فيها فرحان بمولد الحسن (ع)(ألف مبروك)
&&&&&

أنتم وأهلكم والجيران
عطونا الله يعطيكم..
لبيت الله يوديكم
ويلحفكم بالساحة..
عن المطر وارياحه
يارب يا معبود..


يارحمن يا رحيم
وسع صدر ابنيتهم..
والولد خله فرحان
عساكم من عواده..
قرقع قرقع قرقيعان



انطونه حق الله 
يرضى عليكم الله 
جدام بيتكم دله 
عسى الفقر ما يدله 



ماجينا يا ماجينا 
حلي الكيس وانطينا 
انطونا الله ينطيكم 
بيت مكة يوديكم 



الصبح بدا من طلعته 
والليل دجى من وفرته 
فاق الرسل فضلاً وعلا 
هاذي السبل بدلالته
عبارات قرقيعان:
قرقيعان و قرقيعان بين اقصير و رمضان 
عادت عليكم صيام كل سنة وكل عام 
يالله تخلي ولدهم يالله تخليه لأمه 
عسى البقعة ما تخمه و لا توازي على أمه 

إنطونه حق الله 
يرضى عليكم الله 
جدام بيتكم دله 
عسى الفقر ما يدله 
اعطونا حق الليلة 
والا بنذبح عييلة (عجيلة) 
جدام بيتكم وادي 
والخير كله ينادي 
جدام بيتكم طاسة 
وعيونكم محتاسة 
اعطونا الله يهديكم 
وبيت مكة يوديكم 

قرقع قريقيعان 
عطونا الله يعطيكم 
بيت مكة يوديكم 
يا مكة يا معمورة 
يا أم السلاسل و الذهب يانوره 
عطونا من مال الله 
يسلم لكم عبد الله 

قـرقيعــان قرقيعــان عـادت عليكم صيام 
ما بيـن اقصير وارمضان 
عطـونا الله يعطــكم 
ويسـلم لكــم عزيزان 

عادت عليكم صيام 
كل سنة وكل عام 
ثم يشرعون بالدعاء إلى أهل البيت فرداً فرداً ، و يقولون : 
الله يخلي راعي البيت آمين 
الله يخلي ... آمين 

اعطونا من حق الله واللاّ الرزّاق الله 
جدام بيتكــم وادي والخير كلّه ينادي 
عطونا من حق الليله واللا بنذبـح عييله 
جدام بيتكم طمطمه ........ متحرطمه 
جدام بيتكم ملـّــه ......... مشتلّه 
جدام بيتكم طاســه ....... محتاسه 

قرتقـوه قرنقعـوه 
عطـونا الله يعطيكم 
بيت مكة يوديكـم 
الصبح بدا من طلعته 
والليل دجى من وفرته 
فاق الرسل فضلاً وعلا 
هاذي السبل بدلالته
عبارات قرقيعان:
قرقيعان و قرقيعان بين اقصير و رمضان 
عادت عليكم صيام كل سنة وكل عام 
يالله تخلي ولدهم يالله تخليه لأمه 
عسى البقعة ما تخمه و لا توازي على أمه 

إنطونه حق الله 
يرضى عليكم الله 
جدام بيتكم دله 
عسى الفقر ما يدله 
اعطونا حق الليلة 
والا بنذبح عييلة (عجيلة) 
جدام بيتكم وادي 
والخير كله ينادي 
جدام بيتكم طاسة 
وعيونكم محتاسة 
اعطونا الله يهديكم 
وبيت مكة يوديكم 

قرقع قريقيعان 
عطونا الله يعطيكم 
بيت مكة يوديكم 
يا مكة يا معمورة 
يا أم السلاسل و الذهب يانوره 
عطونا من مال الله 
يسلم لكم عبد الله 

قـرقيعــان قرقيعــان عـادت عليكم صيام 
ما بيـن اقصير وارمضان 
عطـونا الله يعطــكم 
ويسـلم لكــم عزيزان 

عادت عليكم صيام 
كل سنة وكل عام 
ثم يشرعون بالدعاء إلى أهل البيت فرداً فرداً ، و يقولون : 
الله يخلي راعي البيت آمين 
الله يخلي ... آمين 

اعطونا من حق الله واللاّ الرزّاق الله 
جدام بيتكــم وادي والخير كلّه ينادي 
عطونا من حق الليله واللا بنذبـح عييله 
جدام بيتكم طمطمه ........ متحرطمه 
جدام بيتكم ملـّــه ......... مشتلّه 
جدام بيتكم طاســه ....... محتاسه 

قرتقـوه قرنقعـوه 
عطـونا الله يعطيكم 
بيت مكة يوديكـم 
يـا مكة يالمعمـورة 
يا أم السلاسل والذهب يا نـورة
قرقيعان وقرقيعان
مسج صغير برمضان
عطونا الله يعطيكم
وبالمسجات يغنيكم..
نشعل
شموع
الفرح
ونوزع حلاوات
بمولد الحسن الزكي
نرفع صلوات
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

ياهاتفي زف التحيه
والفين ورد والفين هديه
بمولد الحسن الزكي 
خير البريه

روح قرقش ياغناتي
والبس الثوب الجديد
عيد ميلاد ابن طه
والمجتبي للشيعه عيد

اخاف الناس تسبقني 
تهنئ قلبك الطيب 
ابيك دوم متهني 
واشوفك كل سنه طيب
لاحلى قمر 
عطر وزهر..
مع كرت يقول 
متباركين بمولد الحسن ع
بالعجمي 
اي بدر تمام خدا 
اي مولود ماه رمضان 
ميلاد باسعادت حضرت امام مجتبى ع 
الهي مبارك باد 
ترجمه 
يا مكمل بدر الله 
يا مولود شهر رمضان
مولد الامام الحسن المجتبى 
متباركين فيه ياالله 
هذا بمعناه 
ولد الزكي فمرحباً بولادة--------------- فرحت بها الأيام في رمضان 
ريحانة الأمل المشع لأحمد _______ سمح السجايا عاطر الأردان 
ومنار أحلام الزمان وبهجة_________ للمصطفى وهو الإمام الثاني*

*لطشه بريئه لعيووونكم ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

روووووووووووعهـ ..
يسلموو كروزة ..

والله يعطيك الف عاافيهـ ..

تحيااتي ..

----------


## شاري الطيب

*مسجات روعـــــــــة*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

*دمتي بود*

*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يسلموووووووووووو على هالمسجات الروووووووعه



ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

من جد روعهـ لطشتش ههه
يعطيش العافيهـ
ومتباركهـ بالمولد 
وكل عام وانتي بخير
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبااارك عليكم المولد الشريف مولد الامام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام..*
*وكل عام وانتم بالف خير..*
*مسجاااات حلوووهـ..*
*تسلمي كرووووزه ع الطرح..*
*دمتي بـود..*
*تحياااااااااتي..*

----------


## looovely

*          يسلمووووووووو خيتووووووووو*
*          جد حد رووووووعة تسلمي ع المسجات* 
*             تم لطش الكثير,,يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
*         وكـــا عـــام وانــتِ بــخـيـر*
*         تح ــــيآآآآآآتي لكِ المصحوبة بالدعوات*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيـــــــــكم مليووون عآفيه ع المرور ،،،*

*متبآركين جميعاً ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيكي العافية خيتوا عالمسجات روووووووووووعة 

أعادة الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة وكل عام وانتم بخير 

تم اللطش بنجاح 

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يعطيكي العافية خيتوا عالمسجات روووووووووووعة 
> 
> أعادة الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة وكل عام وانتم بخير 
> 
> تم اللطش بنجاح 
> 
> تحياتي



 

*الله يعآفيـــــــــش ،،،*

*وكل عآم وأنتي بألف خير ،،،*

*وعليش بألف عآفيه ،،،*

*سلأمي*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*مشكووورة اختي على المسجات الروعه*
*الله يعيده علينا وعليكم* 
*بالصحه والعافيه*
*وزياده من الحسنات*
*وتكفير لسيئات*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مشكووورة اختي على المسجات الروعه*
> *الله يعيده علينا وعليكم* 
> *بالصحه والعافيه*
> *وزياده من الحسنات*
> *وتكفير لسيئات*



 
*ان شآء الله يآرب ،،،*

*يعطيــــــك ألف عآفيه حبوووبهـ ع الطلهـ ،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلووهـ ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

مسجات حلووووه..
يسلموا..ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسمهـ* 

*تسلمي ع المرور ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلموا على المسجات

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي ع المرور حبوووبه ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------

